

So Coded Early Bird Ticket Sale / Hamburg, Germany / Sept 19/20th - walski
http://socoded.com

======
bliker
I must say, that is really expensive. This is way beyond my max price as a
student.

~~~
walski
Hey bliker, we want So Coded to be an awesome event and all the bells and
whistles come at a price (speaker expenses, catering, party, etc). But we also
want it to be a super including conference! So we actually do have a limited
amount of student tickets available at 110€. Shoot me a mail
thorben@socoded.com if you are interested.

------
fogelmania
Perfect ending for my summer conf tour

------
nesQuick
This looks amazing!

